# Pia



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

This will likely be a long interactive question (forum's yay!).

I've done a lot of research, although never talked to a JKD instructor (although I've seen a billion brutal videos on the art)

My question is about PIA, specifically the footwork to which a ridiculous amount of instructors never talk about.

What is the footwork for SAA for example just a jab?

What is the footwork for a indirect attack for example a punch that starts as a jab and move around the opponents lead hand to land like a jab/hook

thx!


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

maybe we should start with a simpler question like what do the feet do when we jab?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you think there is only one right answer to that question?


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

you think im four years old?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2013)

I've probably heard at least 4 different versions of how to step when you jab from 4 different coaches, so how about you start out with what you do.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

thx. well i'm looking for the fundamental footwork for (perhaps) the simplest pia combination involving punches.

We can't start with what i do cause it won't make sense.  But if you give me the four versions I'll explain my issue.

thx.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

Heres this guy change his footwork on every attempt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meakP9MJ5D4&list=PL959921185BAEEDAB

Hers a BB mag vid, with no explanation of the feet (also hero is falling over)






Heres on with some redic setups and no real explanation of the fundamentals:





Zero explanation on the feet (although starts off saying how important they are)





And so one, hundreds and hundreds of vids, zero explanation on the feet.

Maybe I'm looking at the wrong vids, or instructors....


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe it would help if you hopped over to the Meet & Greet and introduced yourself...

For the moment -- are you working with an instructor, or merely training on your own?

Jabs are generally best supported with quick, explosive stepping.  Often that means the lead leg moving quickly in.  But sometimes you can slide the back foot up to cover the distance, too.  What's the target?  What's the opponent doing to protect that target?  There's not one answer.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

No better way to introduce I would think 

As for my current training background, prob rather not throw it upfront on the table.

I appreciate the attempt at context, the context is I am looking to understand the fundamental PIA footwork.  So a jab may involve the front and back foot moving, although fundamentally I'm not sure everyone would agree.  But if we take your example, how do we differentiate between and indirect attack that starts like a jab (changes line and lands), compared to PIA.  And what is the fundamental footwork for both.

I understand why we might want a target for context, but I think its very not necessary. We might assume we started with a jab and our opponent parried, we won't expect a change in our oppents response and decide and indirect hit has the best chance of landing next.  What do the feet do on a lead indirect punch?  Is it different for PIA with a simple lead as the initial movement?

Thx for your time!


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's some more redic vids with zero attention on footwork.  How many instructional pieces must one go through before someone talks about fundamental basics of footwork in regards to the simple punches?

I'm losing faith in humanity, no one knows do they....


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2013)

You seem to have a particular point or idea in mind.  Perhaps you'd like to explain it directly, since apparently nobody is getting it from your posts.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm being direct, I suppose too direct.

What do the feet do for a SAA jab, indirect jab, pia jab

thanx


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2013)

calofduty said:


> I'm being direct, I suppose too direct.
> 
> What do the feet do for a SAA jab, indirect jab, pia jab
> 
> thanx



Footwork closes the gap and carries you into range.  The way the do that are dependent on your goals.  If I want to knock you out with a jab, I have to step close enough to deliver that power.  If I want to distract you and set something else up -- the footwork will be shaped to support the end goal.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Footwork closes the gap and carries you into range.


Yes so we are in range other wise we would use a stepping preparation, a step and then a jab.  Fundamentally.



> The way the do that are dependent on your goals.  If I want to knock you out with a jab, I have to step close enough to deliver that power.  If I want to distract you and set something else up -- the footwork will be shaped to support the end goal.


No for this example the jab is the end, the goal.  

is it really that if I ask you to show me a jab, you have to go through such contemplation first?  An indirect jab should be no more complex.  And what of the most fundamental PIA?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2013)

If you aren't going for power, you would probably fire the jab first and let the feet catch up, less telegraph that way, and very very fencingish from the roots of JKD.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 7, 2013)

Blindside said:


> If you aren't going for power, you would probably fire the jab first and let the feet catch up, less telegraph that way, and very very fencingish from the roots of JKD.


forgive me but you didn't address the question.  If we are talking about the jab you might have said, you punch first, then the front foot moves forward, and then the back foot moves forward.  Or perhaps you have a different interpretation.  But I am asking specifically what the feet do.  I am well aware that in general they 'do stuff'.

But I am asking about PIA, which involves an indirect strike with the lead hand, and specific foot movements, whether moving or not.  Skipping the part of the question I am asking about, is certainly not addressing the footwork. 

Seems like a very very very very simple question.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 8, 2013)

Fire the jab first, as it reaches close to extension it should "pull" the lead foot forward into the beginning of the step drag.

And no, execution isn't that simple.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 8, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Fire the jab first, as it reaches close to extension it should "pull" the lead foot forward into the beginning of the step drag.


thx...so foot lands before or after the fist?

So then I am really more interested in the footwork for an indirect attack that starts like a jab, and more importantly the difference between that and a PIA starting with a jab.



> And no, execution isn't that simple.


Well thats a different use of the word simple.  I'm just asking for a simple explanation much like you gave, of what the feet do in relation to the hands.  And yes its simple, I dare you to claim we cannot break this down into its rudiments.


----------



## calofduty (Dec 8, 2013)

i suppose footwork and basics aren't important in jkd.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 13, 2013)

What's a PIA?


----------



## simplicity (Dec 14, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> What's a PIA?



Progressive Indirect Attack


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 14, 2013)

calofduty said:


> i suppose footwork and basics aren't important in jkd.



Why not ask your teacher


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 4, 2014)

calofduty said:


> i suppose footwork and basics aren't important in jkd.


Hi calofduty,

I believe I understand the premise of your question, but think you may have the wrong idea in your pattern of thinking. And while I may not have your answers, I'll tell you what I've learned.
For starters, there is no "jab" in JKD. There's jabs in sports like boxing, kickboxing, etc... but not jkd, because remember the purpose of this fighting art is to finish the job in the most simply direct economical way. The straight punch with the lead hand comes from Wing Chun (jik kuen), and later adopted a more epee/rapier fencing characteristic. There are numerous ways you can throw the straight lead, but in terms of a Simple Angle Attack, that simply means a direct hit with no preparation (one interpretation). The footwork for such a technique would depend on if you need to move to hit the person, but should mirror the essence of a fencer's lunging thrust, with the hand moving before the foot in most scenarios. The punch is intended to do maximum damage.
But before you can really punch in this method, you should understand the advantages and disadvantages of Bruce Lee's stance. With that, the delivery of the punch will make more sense, and the clarity of the footwork might become more clear for you. Hope that helps.


----------

